# Hintergrundbild einfügen



## Der Hintergrund (8. Jan 2010)

Ich möchte ein Hintergrundbild einfügen. Von hier: Hintergrund einfügen - Swing, Java2D/3D, SWT, JFace @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe hab ich den Grundcode.

Leider funktioniert es nicht. Hier mal mein code:


```
public class Hauptprogramm extends Panel {

       Image img;
    Graphics g;


 public void fuehreAus()
    {
img = getToolkit().getImage("pic2.jpg");
MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker( this );
mt.addImage(img, 0 );
try 
{ 
mt.waitForAll(); 
} 
catch( InterruptedException ex ) { }
  g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this );
```

Wenn ich übersetze kommt "Kein Syntaxfehler" (BlueJ). 
Wenn ich aber starte und auf "fuehreAus" gehe, dann sagt er mir "NullPointerException" und zwar bei


```
g.drawImage(img, 0, 0, this );
```

Ich weiss nicht was das ist, aber was hab ich falsch gemacht?

danke.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (8. Jan 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/94259-bild-zeichnen.html#post598610


----------



## Der Hintergrund (8. Jan 2010)

Und so wie ich es gemacht habe geht es nicht?

Wäre besser wenn es so gehen würde weil deinen Code versteh ich nicht so richtig - Hab erst letzte Woche mit Java angefangen^^


----------



## Der Müde Joe (8. Jan 2010)

Willst du das wirklich mit AWT machen? (Panel und nicht JPanel)

Naja. Mein Beispiel besteht aus 20 Zeilen. Ob AWT oder Swing. Drum rum kommste nicht.

>Und so wie ich es gemacht habe geht es nicht?

Hmmmm. Code wirr war. Keine Ahnung. Den MediaTracker kenn ich nicht wirklich (nur aus irgend düsteren Erinnerungen)

hier noch den Link zum Swing Tutorial von Sun:
Trail: Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing (The Java™ Tutorials)


----------



## Pong (9. Jan 2010)

falscher thread^^


----------

